# Thai food



## egeefay (Nov 7, 2006)

If anyone would like some Thai cooking recipes, let me know. My wife is a great Thai cook. She has her own recipes for about 30 different Thai dishes and appitizers she'd be happy to share with anyone interested


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

egeefay,

Why not post three of your own favorites here? I'm sure many here would love to try them!


----------



## egeefay (Nov 7, 2006)

Here's the most popular of the dishes
Thai Basil Chicken Fried Rice

4 cups cooked jasmine rice or long grain rice

6 big cloves garlic (crushed)

2 to 4 Thai red and green chili peppers or 1 to 2 Serrano peppers (crushed)

¼ cup cooking oil

1 to 1 ½ lbs chicken meat (cut into bite sizes)

3 tbs oyster sauce

2 tbs fish sauce

1 tsp sugar

1  medium size red bell pepper (julienne)

2 cups fresh sweet basil leaves

1 cucumber ( cut into bite sizes)

½ cup cilantro sprigs for garnish
*Cooking Instructions* First, heat the oil in a deep pan or wok over high heat. Wait till the oil starts to smoke. Add crushed garlic and crushed chili peppers Stir quickly (don't let them burn) Then immediately add sliced chicken meat Stir Add oyster sauce, fish sauce, sugar Stir until the chicken is cooked through Add already cooked rice Stir quickly until sauces are blended with rice (a couple of minutes) Stir in red bell peppers and keep stirring for few seconds then add basil leaves, Turn the heat off. Garnish with sliced cucumbers and cilantro sprigs. Serve Immediately

If you want to see exactly how it's done, You can watch this dish being cooked on "YouTube" . Just go there and do a search for "Thai basil fried rice"


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

egeefay,

Sounds simple and delicious. Do you have a favorite soup recipe?


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I was just about to buy a Thai cookbook. 

I would love some vegetarian Thai recipes... red curry with tofu especially... mostly interested in the composition of the sauce and spice. 

What great timing you have. Many thanks.


----------



## egeefay (Nov 7, 2006)

Most westerners (and Thais too) love "Tom Yum" (spicy sour soup)

* Ingredients *
4 cups water
1 stalk of lemon grass (cut into 4" long pieces and bruised slightly to release flavor) 
3-4 ****** lime leaves (torn into small 1/2"pieces)
1 package of white button mushrooms (sliced in half)
3-4 whole Thai chili peppers or sarranno chili peppers 
1/2 cup of celantro leaves
1 1/2 lbs peeled shrimp (fresh or frozen. Thaw them first if frozen. Devein them if fresh) 
2 large limes
2 tablespoons of "nam prik pow" or chili paste in soya bean oil

*Boil water in a deep pot
* *Add cut lemon grass , ****** lime leaves , sliced mushrooms and Thai or sarrano chili peppers * *
Add shrimp * *
When shrimp turns pink turn off heat**
Season with fish sauce (to suit your taste)**
Add nam prik pow or chili paste in soya bean oil**
squeeze in 2 large limes**
add ½ cup of cilantro leaves*
*remove lemon grass stalks and ****** lime leaves (they are too tough to eat)* 
*serve hot

I'll post a link to the video so you can watch us cook this dish later when I have enough posts
*


----------



## egeefay (Nov 7, 2006)

http://www.thaifoodtonight.com/thaif...pes-TomYum.htm

Enjoy


----------



## egeefay (Nov 7, 2006)

http://www.thaifoodtonight.com/thaif...lFriedRice.htm

Enjoy


----------

